# Win32.Malware.gen (suspicious)?



## Parev (Oct 14, 2005)

I uploaded to http://www.virustotal.com a file 32 of the scanes says it is clean one of them says *Win32.Malware.gen (suspicious)*.what does this mean and what should I do.Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It would help if you told us the name of the file and the entire path to it.

*Click here* and then scroll down to and click on *hijackthis self installer* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Parev (Oct 14, 2005)

I did not install the file,I have just uploaded it on this site which scanned it online and gave me this warning.only 2 found this suspicious message out of 32 scan engines.I just want to know if it is safe to proceed by installing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Even if you didn't install it, you can't upload a file unless it's on your computer so you must have the file name. What is the application you want to install?

This a detection based on heuristics and may or may not be bad but we would need more information before being able to determine that with any certainty.


----------



## Parev (Oct 14, 2005)

the file names are mobimb_demo.exe and MPBrowser.exe as a patch.
Thank you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So you're trying to download a crack for the MobiMB Mobile Media Browser. Please read the rules as we don't assist with illegal activities.

Closing thread.


----------

